# Buying a new knuckle boom crane truck



## Themadd1

So I am looking into purchasing a knuckle boom crane truck so we can load those 10' logs onto a truck and not break our backs anymore. I have been looking at getting a Ford F750 with a 40' horizontal reach IMT crane that will max at 2050#. 

Anyone out there have a knuckle boom truck and if so what do you like about it. I am thinking of getting the radio controller and also not getting the hydraulic out - outriggers. It seems like it would be easy to push and pull the out and down outriggers in and out. 

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.

Themadd1


----------



## John464

Themadd1 said:


> .
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Themadd1



What are you going to do when you need to drive on someone's nice lawn or get in a back yard? Do you have a skid loader?


----------



## ASD

what life do you get out of the turf tracks ???


----------



## jerseywild

What brand tracks are you running?


----------



## John464

ASD said:


> what life do you get out of the turf tracks ???



a peaceful life since my customers arent screaming on the phone when they return home from work.

oh you you mean the life of the tracks.  They are warranteed for 1,000hrs. Dont know how long they will last past that, since I havent gotten anywhere near that many hrs yet and will probably trade the machine in before 1,000hrs. they are the ultimate track system for turf.


----------



## John464

jerseywild said:


> What brand tracks are you running?


factory ASV tracks


----------



## Themadd1

I already have that type of heavy equipment. I want a knuckle so two guys can go out as a crew, no more no less. I have worked with them in the past and you dont have the setup tear down time you have with a skid loader, bobcat, etc. In the city there is limited parking as well. I dont need an extra trailer when I can have a chiptruck chipper, and knuckle boom truck with a 12 foot bed. Short, strong, and sweet. Not for all jobs just for the special removals. I can also use the truck to move smaller equipment, lift my spray rig on and off the truck, etc. It is just a useful piece of equipment to have around.


----------



## Themadd1

One other thing about skid steers is that they do damage lawns. Unless you are working on a large property with plenty of room for turning. 

I think the tracks like you have a better for keeping the machinery from getting stuck vs. less lawn damage. Wheels spin, tracks dont lose traction. 

Small cranes are nice for removals up on walls, or where fences are in the way. For those removals that are just out of reach and can use a small crane. 

The other beautiful things is that you dont need to have a CDL or crane operator license to run the equipment. Just training on how much weight you have and at what distance/angle. As well as how to operate the hydraulics, etc. All around a skid steer like yours is not the best option for the urban environment.


----------



## John464

I agree a knuckleboom truck is nice, but the first step is a skid loader. I can go to just about everywhere the wood is at vs a knuckleboom is very limited within the residential. You can pick 2,050lbs with having to reach out for it and I can pick 3,900lbs with going right to it. I can pick up the same logs you can with a knuckleboom and a nicely equipped skid loader can be had for under 40k. A new knuckleboom is about 100-150k. Just doesn't make business sense to me, im sure your market is different than ours. I have only saw a need to buy one for my lot clearing jobs where I could pull the truck right to the wood, just depends on how often you get than opportunity.

As for the sake of not pulling a trailer, we just bought a bigger trailer that hauls the self propelled stump machine and the skid loader. We take the stump machine to just about all of our removals anyhow, so we were always pulling a trailor anyhow, only difference is now its a longer trailer that hold both machines.

check this link. I think you will be suprised to see a skid loader do the opposite of what you said http://www.asvi.com/media/turfedition.asf


----------



## Themadd1

Like I said earlier but might not have made clear I have a skid loader. I use it for my land clearing, hardscape installations, on the tree farm, etc. 

My point of the this thread was not to compare apples to oranges. I want to get advise from people who own knuckleboom trucks on their likes and dislikes.

I am glad you really like the skidsteer but it still does not work in fenced in back yards with little access. The right equipment for the right job. If you dont have the equipment you have to work harder and longer.


----------



## John464

You said in your original post you wanted an opinion, only reason I provided one.
My apologies for thinking loading wood and saving your back doesn't matter how it gets there long as it is in 12ft lengths and in the truck. The quickness, and the more regular this gets accomplished, and the expense it creates are what matters to me most.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## treeslayer666

*knuckle boom / chip truck*

This is an IMT knuckleboom. They work nice. These pics are just before I sold it and built a small rearmount log truck. The only downside is slinging everything & taking the lid off & putting it back on. Belive me its a pain in the a**, but sure beats loading by hand. It worked well for me for 4 or 5 years until I could upgrade.


----------



## arbor pro

I used a 1983 F800 with an 18' dump bed and 35' Hiab knuckleboom for a number of years before scaling down my business (I'm just part-time). I sold the truck a couple of years ago and bought a mini skid and dump trailer in its place but only because I no longer do large removals - mostly pruning and small removals now.

What I really liked about the knuckleboom:

1) Craning tree sections away from structures, over fences, over yards, etc in places where a skid steer simply couldn't get without removing fences or driving over vegetation.
2) loading brush and crushing it down with the crane laid straight across the length of the bed. I could really stack it on this way. I would then load logs on top and lay the crane flat across the entire load to secure it. (Hint - one thing I did to load brush was to stack it in piles on top of 25' tow straps, then loop one end through the other and lift it onto the truck with the crane. The weight of all the branches together would draw the strap tight and tighten all of the brush together into a nice tight bundle for loading. If I did this right, I could get about 4 big bundles of brush onto one load.
3) Very quick and simple setup. Also worked great for pulling over trees using the winch (YOU DEFINITELY WANT A HYDRAULIC WINCH AND HOOK!)

Drawbacks to a knuckleboom:
1) As stated by other listers - much slower than a skidsteer for cleanup in areas where a skidsteer can access. A mini skid taking out smaller chunks will still be faster than a small/mid-size knuckleboom when it comes to cleanup.
2) One more piece of equipment to maintain - especially hydraulics

That all said, it was a very good investment for me and I hated to sell mine but, I just had too many toys to maintain as a one-man part-time operation.

By the way, I sold mine in pretty good condition for $13,000. I see them from time to time in the central US for around $20k.


----------



## Themadd1

Thanks for the info. I am looking at 105,000.00 for a new unit. I dont mind the costs and I think it will come in handy around the shop and in the field. I am contemplating a truck with removable sides with 2x4 steel bunks and a removable top. I can leave the top/sides at the shop for logs and then use the truck as a second chip box when the removals are slow.


----------



## Gerasimek

Here, I think, is the information you are looking for.
I operate a 3-man crew in western PA. 95% of my work is residential. I need to get in and out quickly without disturbing my customers' lawns.
Here's my setup. I have a 33KGVW GMC 7500 cabover with an 090 Hiab wireless remote knuckleboom followed by a 12' dump with a 'slide-back' mesh tarp. 
I tow my 1800 vermeer chipper (with winch) with this truck, chip all the brush into it, and, if I have room, slide back the tarp and load the logs on top of the chips. If I don't have room, I take a break and dump the chips while my guys are raking up and removing the stump, return, and load up the logs.
Is the unit big and heavy? Of course. Do I need a CDL? Certainly. Can I load up tons of material in minutes? You bet.
I forgot to mention that I have a Kinshofer grapple with a quick attach system mounted on a retractable drawer(custom) under the bed. A grapple is a must.
How do I get the tree to the truck and chipper if it's too wet? I have a bobcatMT55 miniloader with a grapple.
My business is the result of 43 years of innovation and refinement to deal with the challenges that I face everyday.
My dad was always looking for safer, faster, and easier ways of getting the work done.
Is it expensive? Very much so. If it's your livelihood, it's worth it. Don't you agree. The bank will give you the money. Nobody can give you a new back.
If you post your e-mail, I could send you a picture.
Bottom line-Get it. Get wireless. Get a grapple. If you don't, you'll kick yourself when your competitor does.
Glenn Gerasimek


----------



## John464

Gerasimek said:


> How do I get the tree to the truck and chipper if it's too wet? I have a bobcatMT55 miniloader with a grapple.




so you take your mini skid to the truck and because it cant reach over the sides of the dump truck you drop the wood in a pile next to the grapple truck. Why not get a stronger skid that can lift 3 times what a mini can and reach right over the dump body? picking up wood twice? why?


----------



## joesawer

Themadd1 said:


> So I am looking into purchasing a knuckle boom crane truck so we can load those 10' logs onto a truck and not break our backs anymore. I have been looking at getting a Ford F750 with a 40' horizontal reach IMT crane that will max at 2050#.
> 
> Anyone out there have a knuckle boom truck and if so what do you like about it. I am thinking of getting the radio controller and also not getting the hydraulic out - outriggers. It seems like it would be easy to push and pull the out and down outriggers in and out.
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Themadd1




On a boom that big, the out riggers would be extreamly heavy to handle by hand. Also you need to be able to use the outriggers to help level the mast, which means tilting the whole truck, virtually impossible with out hydraulic outriggers.


----------



## Gerasimek

John464,
I do have a track loader as well but, Themadd1 mentioned limited access areas so, I mentioned the mini.
I'm not sure why you replied to my reply to Themadd1.
I do like your smooth tracks, though. Pretty cool. 
Gerasimek


----------



## John464

Gerasimek,

Sounds like a well balanced operation. Nice. I dont know why the qouted reply came up as themadd1.

BTW welcome to the site!


----------



## Gerasimek

*Picture of my big unit. LOL.*

Hopefully, I attached the photo properly. Check it out.
Here are some details that might further help you in your decision.
This Hiab 090 has 4 extensions that will reach out to 36' which is great for picking up logs and brush piles that are fenced into backyards. I can also load several trucks from one spot.
The wireless option enables us to operate from any vantage point. You're not limited to standing next to one side of your truck. The wireless is also great for storm damage as it can be used from the bucket when lifting trees from rooftops.
The wireless remote also has a sweet option of switching the hydraulic flow from 100%, 50%, and 20%. This is great for the really delicate moves like working near big plate glass windows, setting trusses, or anywhere you can't afford to make a mistake on the controls. It's really smooth.
The Hiab is also very light compared to domestic cranes. It's made of high tensile steel. 
The 090 can lift about 9000lbs right next to the truck and ,I think, 1800lbs at full extension. It has a built in safety mechanism that will prevent you from picking up too much weight and destroying itself and your truck.
All in all, it's been a workhorse and timesaver for me.
Gerasimek


----------



## Themadd1

What length bed is on the bad boy? It looks like that would be over CDL? over 26,000lbs? 

Nice truck all together I really like the cabover truck. It leaves more room for more hauling weight. Also they have turning radius.


----------



## Gerasimek

It has a custom built 12' body. I had a local dumpster company fabricate it for me. It's bomb-proof. The sides are 5' high with 2x12's on top. What you can't see in this picture is the way I use the mesh tarp for chipping. It's mounted permanently to the headboard and just slides back over the bed and straps down with a few bungees. The bungees allow it to stretch up over really big loads. It's cheap and functional unlike those big removable steel lids. It goes from chipbox to dump bed in 60 seconds.

It requires a CDL. Its 33,000 GVW. It had to be to handle the crane and load. Small truck= small crane + small load (and maybe a twisted frame).

I know alot of guys cry about bigger equipment but, the truth is, when things dry out (and they always do) you will make so much money and feel so good at the end of the day that you'll wonder how you ever worked without it.

You'll still make money when it's wet and you'll find so many uses for it. It will totally change how you work.

Where in Ohio are you located? I'm 25 minutes from Youngstown if you ever wanted to see it. 

And yes, the cab-over is a must. It's very maneuverable and compact. I can get it and my 1800BC into some really tight places.

Keep asking questions. I'm happy to help. I wish I had known someone with one. It took me 2 years to put that truck together.

Gerasimek


----------



## Garfield

*Making knuckleboom truck*

How about taking an old asplundh truck with mancab and removing the mancab to install the knuckleboom? I am 1 year into the business and am replacing a very old and tired dodge dump....it was born before me.


----------



## Gerasimek

Garfield,
You have to talk with whoever is installing the crane to make sure your truck is up to par (reinforced frame, enough space to operate, enough GVW, and enough HP to haul a load in addition to the weight of the crane).

If you try to do it on a shoestring budget, you'll regret it. Do the research and take advice. I heard of a guy that put a crane, that he was told was too big, on a 26,000Gvw truck because he didn't want to take the CDL test. First, he couldn't haul any considerable load of logs legally and, secondly, he twisted his frame. 

If you're only a year into it and thinking about a grapple, you're headed in the right direction. Equipment pays for itself and shows up for work everyday ( if well maintained).

So yes, that should work if it's the right truck and the right crane.

Gerasimek


----------



## Garfield

*More pics*

Gerasimek, Could you post more pics of your truck in action? Also, Is there info by the knuckleboom manufacturer on the size of truck reccomended? 
Thanks, Garfield


----------



## Themadd1

If you contact some of the knuckleboom companies they will give you minimum weight characteristics but you will need to talk with the truck manufacturer to discuss weight capacity overall.


----------



## millertree

*Crane*

I am not sure if youve made your decision yet, anyway.

I do municipal and residential tree care, Before I owned a crane it is tough being competitive in the municipal market without on. We have a lot of Silver maple in my area which as we all know are for the most part logs. Regardless of species, removing 14 foot logs and placing them directly into the truck effortlessly is a must in any competitive market. No damage, divets etc never mind way less fatigue on a climber and groundmen. I own a Kubota R420 Articulating wheel loader with grapple and as the fellow before me said moving wood to the crane and having him load his wood while the loader fetches more is ideal not to mention the crane at close proximity will have a larger capacity for loading.

I had a hiab 100 aw but no remote with a southco mp14 log body with removeable lids, and just purchased a hiab 95 with radio remote. Don' let anyone fool ya after having one of these units you'll never go back. Even worth gettiing trained on one as we are legislated to do here in ontario.


Hope I helped,


----------



## millertree

*Crane.*

Hi I forgot to mention make sure you get a chassis with ample axle weights my new crane is about 5000lbs so I have a double frame 06 International with air brakes and a gvw of 37000 lbs, my older truck with the older crane had a GVW of 33000lbs and with load, chipper in tow, sometimes was riding a fine line to being overweight and you could feel the truck was being overworked.

Take care


----------



## Garfield

*Adding remote to 060-2 Hiab*

Thanks for all the good advice. I am looking at one truck with a Hiab 060 do you suppose I can add the remote or is this crane big enough? It says reach of 28 feet. Another option I was looking at was taking a Drywall Boom truck and taking off the forks and installing a grapple then building sides you get the idea any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## millertree

*Hey Garfield*

Let me check the specs on this unit and Ill tell you what I think, by comparing it to my units reach etc... I'll get back to you


----------



## millertree

*Crane*

I would definiely think about a bigger crane if you can afford it. I have a hi ab 100 which lifts about 9000 lbs at the truck and 3000lbs at 30 ft, I find tis is still sometimes a little light but we just cut the cookies a little smaller.

Any crane is better than none but some training on load charts and recommended lifts is invaluable. as far as understanding their limits. 

Believe it, i spent so much effort putting together my crane truck and I just kicked myself when I needed a remote or when I couldn't reach as far as I wanted or high enough when logging,. Its like a cheap couch or sofa, once you buy it, its their for years so pick what you want up front.

keep in touch


----------



## ChiHD

Gerasimek said:


> Hopefully, I attached the photo properly. Check it out.
> Here are some details that might further help you in your decision.
> This Hiab 090 has 4 extensions that will reach out to 36' which is great for picking up logs and brush piles that are fenced into backyards. I can also load several trucks from one spot.
> The wireless option enables us to operate from any vantage point. You're not limited to standing next to one side of your truck. The wireless is also great for storm damage as it can be used from the bucket when lifting trees from rooftops.
> The wireless remote also has a sweet option of switching the hydraulic flow from 100%, 50%, and 20%. This is great for the really delicate moves like working near big plate glass windows, setting trusses, or anywhere you can't afford to make a mistake on the controls. It's really smooth.
> The Hiab is also very light compared to domestic cranes. It's made of high tensile steel.
> The 090 can lift about 9000lbs right next to the truck and ,I think, 1800lbs at full extension. It has a built in safety mechanism that will prevent you from picking up too much weight and destroying itself and your truck.
> All in all, it's been a workhorse and timesaver for me.
> Gerasimek




now that's a beautiful truck!!

what would I be looking at to buy or make 1 identical?!!


----------



## Gerasimek

*Priceless*

Cost of cab and chassis = $50,000
Cost of 090 Hiab crane with remote = $50,000
Cost of custom bed = $15,000
Cost of Kinshofer grapple and drawer to stow it = $6000
Seeing your competitor's face on your way to the bank = Priceless.

Seriously.
Gerasimek


----------



## ChiHD

Gerasimek said:


> Cost of cab and chassis = $50,000
> Cost of 090 Hiab crane with remote = $50,000
> Cost of custom bed = $15,000
> Cost of Kinshofer grapple and drawer to stow it = $6000
> Seeing your competitor's face on your way to the bank = Priceless.
> 
> Seriously.
> Gerasimek



lol, that is too funny! But yeah that is one sweet set up.

So you remove the grapple when traveling?


----------



## Gerasimek

Yes, the grapple detaches into a drawer that slides in under the bed. It's the best of both worlds. The reach and capacity of a crane and the ability to use a grapple.
I spent two years dreaming this truck up. It pays to do alot of research.
Gerasimek


----------



## Garfield

*Quick Coupler mechanism*

What is the actual quick coupler mechanism between the grapple and the Crane. Any chance of getting a picture of that? Thanks


----------



## treepres1

*grapple*

hey if your interested we have 3 knuckleboom trucks 4 sale from $24000-30000:greenchainsaw: call 504 275 5231.


----------



## Gerasimek

*pictures of rotator*

I'll get you some pics of the rotator and manufacturer.
Here's the deal with the rotator. When the rotator is hanging from the tip of the crane you can't fold it up. We fabricated a little bracket that enables us to kind of fold up the rotator so the crane can be folded up. I'm assuming all tree cutters can weld, right? (warning! Don't weld anything on your truck without disconnecting the crane from the battery!)
Gerasimek


----------



## Gerasimek

*Type of rotator*



Garfield said:


> What is the actual quick coupler mechanism between the grapple and the Crane. Any chance of getting a picture of that? Thanks



Garfield,
It's a Kinshofer rotator. You lower it into the grapple, rotate it, and 'click', it's ready to lift.
Sorry I haven't posted the pictures. The camera I have takes high quality pics that won't fit on the website. I guess if I was a little more computer savy...
Gerasimek


----------



## Garfield

*drag your feet*

Gerasimek, Thanks for the update. Quite frankly I am still looking for a truck. If i end up with a knuckleboom truck to add a grapple to I will hit you up again but as of now I really don't need it....today I looked at an F800 with a peterson lightning loader....48 inch clamshell grapple and 18 foot dump box. I can't put the kind of money into a truck that you have until the volume of business justifies it......


----------



## DFD34

*Food for thought*

My brother and I are looking a buying a knuckleboom as well but if you add up the cost of the unit + the truck+ the body it = about $100,000. That's alot of $$$$$$. You can get a great used tandam log truck for that kind of money. Logging trucks are faster and hold alot more wood. I think we are going to buy a log truck instead. DFD34


----------



## lorrycra12

*Lorry Crane*

Hi,
Before operating the crane, operators should carefully read and understand the operation manual from the crane manufacturer. You can get more information from www.hmf-crane.co.uk.


----------



## brushbandit

*For 100K buy a real crane!*

If your spending that kind of money you can buy a sweet used Terex 4792 or similar boom truck. 23.5 ton, 92 foot of power boom, 102 foot hook height with another 28' of jib, 22' flat bed. You can dismantle trees with it, big trees. Haul 20' wood. I just don't see spending that kind of money for something with 35' reach. It's not realy a good chip truck or a realy good crane truck.


----------



## Tree Maniac

*Knuckleboom Truck worth the Investment*

Realize the thread is a bit old but, I have a knuckleboom chipper truck with removable lids and tool boxes on the side that is just sitting around collecting dust. Brother-in-law owned his own tree service and passed recently due to cancer. Any ideas on best way to sell the thing? 

Based on the comments here, you all seem to see the value of a knuckleboom chipper truck but I'm not famiiar enough with the industry to know where to start with selling this truck or for how much. My brother-in-law started to teach my son the trade but he's only 14 so it'll be some time before he'd able to make use of the truck.

Photos and Specs for the truck are as follows:

View attachment 245757
View attachment 245756
. 

-89’ Ford L8000 w/rebuilt 215 HP & Turbo
-Newly rebuilt turbo & compressor
-13’ Chipper box with removable roof & ladder rack
-6.5 Ton Knuckle Boom – extends 25’ w/remote 
-Good rubber 360
-Two big lockable toolboxes 5’Lx18”Dx20”H
-New radiator & turbo intercooler
-Heavy duty pintle hook
-Air assist PTO
-Air Ride Seats

Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------

